# Need a New Brain



## Thomas Laszlo (Oct 6, 2017)

Has anyone else had the issue of not knowing what you want to do in life? Like at all... like I do, but I have so many other things I feel unfulfilled I’m not trying some of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (Oct 6, 2017)

I didn't know what I wanted to do with my life until well into my freshman year of college. I was taking general studies, thinking of dropping out and going to trade school for welding, but instead I started researching careers in the arts. Ever since I was little I knew I wanted to do something in art or animation, but I didn't think it was a practical field for me, a working class kid from an economically stagnant Rust Belt city. But then I met a concept artist at a school event, and I instantly knew what I wanted to do with the rest of my life. 

It's okay to have no idea what you want to do. Take your time, do things you enjoy, and research your options. Try not to limit yourself but keep practicality/viability in mind. And remember to have fun! A lot of figuring out what you want to do is discovering what you love.


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Oct 6, 2017)

Tom said:


> I didn't know what I wanted to do with my life until well into my freshman year of college. I was taking general studies, thinking of dropping out and going to trade school for welding, but instead I started researching careers in the arts. Ever since I was little I knew I wanted to do something in art or animation, but I didn't think it was a practical field for me, a working class kid from an economically stagnant Rust Belt city. But then I met a concept artist at a school event, and I instantly knew what I wanted to do with the rest of my life.
> 
> It's okay to have no idea what you want to do. Take your time, do things you enjoy, and research your options. Try not to limit yourself but keep practicality/viability in mind. And remember to have fun! A lot of figuring out what you want to do is discovering what you love.



I try to keep this in mind lol. 

The issue, at least from what I’ve been able to research is I’m like severely a multi potentialite? If you know what that is. If not that’s alright XD basically I don’t have one passion I’m equally passionate about computers and writing and music and YouTube like filmography and photography. Basically the question is, will I have time to pursue all of those after I get out of computer engineering college? Because the others I don’t necessarily have to have a superb education to start making decent money. Computer engineering on the other hand requires knowledge I can’t afford to get on my own so college is my best bet  

I want to Attend the Naval Academy so I was going to specialize in cyber operations and I can work security for companies afterwards. I enjoy that like of thought so I’m pretty sure I’ll stay there, I just always end up with this feeling of not having enough time to do everything I enjoy XD it’s irrational but it always happens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmmg (Oct 6, 2017)

Heck, I'm near 50 and I don't know what to do with my life. But at this point, I would take a new body over a brain. Brains have not helped me much anyway.

Looking back though, all I can say is, worry and fretting over what I am supposed to do or become is a waste of energy. That will all play itself out as time goes by.


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Oct 6, 2017)

pmmg said:


> Heck, I'm near 50 and I don't know what to do with my life. But at this point, I would take a new body over a brain. Brains have not helped me much anyway.
> 
> Looking back though, all I can say is, worry and fretting over what I am supposed to do or become is a waste of energy. That will all play itself out as time goes by.



Duly noted lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmmg (Oct 6, 2017)

How old are you anyway? Mr. Laszlo?


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Oct 6, 2017)

pmmg said:


> How old are you anyway? Mr. Laszlo?



Seventeen, this is my senior year in high school


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (Oct 6, 2017)

Thomas Laszlo said:


> I try to keep this in mind lol.
> 
> The issue, at least from what I’ve been able to research is I’m like severely a multi potentialite? If you know what that is. If not that’s alright XD basically I don’t have one passion I’m equally passionate about computers and writing and music and YouTube like filmography and photography. Basically the question is, will I have time to pursue all of those after I get out of computer engineering college? Because the others I don’t necessarily have to have a superb education to start making decent money. Computer engineering on the other hand requires knowledge I can’t afford to get on my own so college is my best bet



Yeah, I know what you mean. There are so many things I'm passionate about--history, writing, anthropology, engineering, computer tech, photography, music, conservation--that I want to pursue. I'm double majoring in digital art and fine art right now, but my minor is creative writing and I've taken enough history classes to count that as a minor as well...

There's always time after (and during) college for you to do what you're passionate about. Just look for opportunities and don't hesitate to take them. With creative writing, I'm planning on writing on the side while I work in concept art. Art and writing have always been tied for me, and I can't imagine focusing on only one. Creating art recharges my writing, and writing recharges my art. Find a way to work the things you're passionate about into your personal life, even if you can't go for it as a career. 

I'd form definite plans for how you want to pursue your interests. For my college future and beyond, for example, I have three "passion goals" set for myself: form a band, hike the Appalachian Trail, and crew on a historic tall ship. These are some things I've always wanted to do and right now plus the next few years feels like the right time to do them.


----------



## Russ (Oct 6, 2017)

Also remember that not all of your passions need to, or even should turn into a vocation.

I have a ton of passions that I am lucky enough to be able to pursue at some substantial depth, but only one vocation.

I run a very busy law practise, but still have time to pursue  history, writing, reading, some sports, travel, medieval martial arts, photography and some other odds and sods.

It is just a matter of being organized and motivated.

The key is to pick the right vocation, that will allow you to do those things.


----------



## Jsssssssssk (Oct 6, 2017)

Tom said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. There are so many things I'm passionate about--history, writing, anthropology, engineering, computer tech, photography, music, conservation--that I want to pursue. I'm double majoring in digital art and fine art right now, but my minor is creative writing and I've taken enough history classes to count that as a minor as well...
> 
> There's always time after (and during) college for you to do what you're passionate about. Just look for opportunities and don't hesitate to take them. With creative writing, I'm planning on writing on the side while I work in concept art. Art and writing have always been tied for me, and I can't imagine focusing on only one. Creating art recharges my writing, and writing recharges my art. Find a way to work the things you're passionate about into your personal life, even if you can't go for it as a career.
> 
> I'd form definite plans for how you want to pursue your interests. For my college future and beyond, for example, I have three "passion goals" set for myself: form a band, hike the Appalachian Trail, and crew on a historic tall ship. These are some things I've always wanted to do and right now plus the next few years feels like the right time to do them.



Hiking the Appalachian trail is a good goal. I've hiked sections of it myself because I have family that lives there.


----------



## Tom (Oct 7, 2017)

Jsssssssssk said:


> Hiking the Appalachian trail is a good goal. I've hiked sections of it myself because I have family that lives there.



It's always been something I want to do, along with summitting the 46 highest peaks of the Adirondack Mountains. Western New York is the furthest northern reaches of the Appalachians, so I'm planning on starting on the trail in the Southern Tier and hiking all the way down to the furthest southern end of the trail. I might hike all the way back up or hitch a bus/train, depending on what condition I'm in when I get to the end, haha.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Oct 7, 2017)

Isn't part of the point of college to figure out what you want to do with your life? You can explore a little bit...


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Oct 7, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> Isn't part of the point of college to figure out what you want to do with your life? You can explore a little bit...



Yes but I have this planning mind and I don’t do well if I don’t have a plan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Oct 9, 2017)

Thomas Laszlo said:


> Yes but I have this planning mind and I don’t do well if I don’t have a plan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 My mind doesn't like plans...

I guess we both have some problems then. Life needs plans, but it doesn't often obey them.


----------

